# New style ascend kayak at bass pro shop today.



## Boostedawdfun

I went to buy 2 kayaks today, the fs12 sit in and the d10t sit on top and found out they just released this new kayak. Looks great for fishing. It has a swivel type seat that spins 360* and 3 height adjustments. $699 12'8" 










































Oh and here are the yaks we picked up


----------



## wildy115

that is a nice looking yak!! looks like Ascend has its own version of the slayer. The seats in the are comfy too! Congrats on the yaks you won't be disappointed.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

That is a nice looking boat on top! The kayak fishing industry is taking off!


----------



## MikeC

Great post. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I think I may have found my next yak. That looks pretty sweet!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Man that thing does look nice. Lots of storage. It appears to sit pretty flat....so i'm guessing it would be a good flatwater yak. Just guessing though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

Sean would you have still picked the Malibu.

Anyone find specs on it yet?

Boost let us know what you think of the D10T when you get it out.


----------



## imalt

Any guys that have a coosa have an opinion on that ascend? It looks like that is what they are going after is the jackson look with the high seat. I have been saving for a coosa but that ascend is in my price range. But I want a creek and river boat not a flat water boat. So I am thinking the coosa is the better option. That is one good looking yak though


----------



## Jmsteele187

That model isn't on their website yet. Does anyone know what they call it? It looks like a bassin' machine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

FS128T I think. No info anywhere other than forums. You think they would try to sell the thing and let people know it is coming. Billboards, commercials, a banner behind a plane  or maybe some mention of it on the website?


----------



## Boostedawdfun

Yes fs128t but its not on their site yet. I think that's stupid but whatever. When I saw it I was like wtf is that. It is heavy but it is very nice as well. Tons of storage. I'm 6'1" 225lbs and I was standing on it with no problems. It looks very stable to stand and fish but then again with the seat in the high position you don't really need to stand.


----------



## shwookie

imalt said:


> Any guys that have a coosa have an opinion on that ascend? It looks like that is what they are going after is the jackson look with the high seat. I have been saving for a coosa but that ascend is in my price range. But I want a creek and river boat not a flat water boat. So I am thinking the coosa is the better option. That is one good looking yak though


Yeah.
The keel and hatches look like poo to me.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Need to see pictures of the hull, looks nice though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome

Of what I can see of the front keel doesn't look like a river boat

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> Sean would you have still picked the Malibu.
> .


Man thats tough. That thing looks sweet no doubt. Its one of those things where i'd be standing there looking at them, debating in my head, and after an hour i'd still be itching my head.

I do know one thing......Amanda would have gotten that one over the fs12t. 

My little brother wants a yak....and i kinda like the idea of having a spare for other people. I might even switch it up and use the spare every now and then.

This is definitely one to consider, right up there with ascends d10.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

I went and looked at it and am trying to post pics of the bottom. But photobucket is giving me problems right now. I think it is too long to be a creek boat. But I bet they come out with a 10' 6 or 11 within the next few months. Definitely plenty of room on it though.


----------



## rustyfish

I just want to see the weight and weight capacity. But I'm still not sure about my large self sitting that high above the boat. I think I like it though.


----------



## imalt

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome

Too much keel in the front for a good creek boat, makes them track better but hard to turn top looks nice for the price though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome

Looks like a flat water boat, the keel line down the center not good for shallow water or turning, looks like zero secondary stability, bet it paddles like a tank! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

I wouldn't worry about weight. It looks like a barge. I am used to shorter yaks but that thing was big. It sucks that bassspro doesn't let you demo boats. I would like to see how it paddles.


----------



## SeanStone

On second thought....

This thing looks very similar to a nucanoe frontier 12. Its just a much smaller version.....with way more storage. (the biggest negative of the nucanoe.)

I think kayaks....hybrids....like this take away from the experience. I like the feel of sitting in the water. I like the challange of kayak fishing. Kayaks, hybrids, like this are more like small jon boats.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

I should take a picture of everything that is sitting on my lap and legs before I move it for a fish picture. I will take all the room and storage I can get. 

I lake fish and catfish a lot and this seems like the setup that would be best for that. But it would not be best for my tiny creeks. I guess Im just going to need a whole fleet.


----------



## shwookie

Look how flat that hull is, its going to oil can like crazy.

Mike, exactly right about the lack of secondary stability, look at the sides of that thing lol.

Sorry, but for this much money buy a used Coosa and be happy.


----------



## Bubbagon

That thing has to paddle like a barge. But I like some of their top of the boat ideas.

imalt, the Coosa is 11.5 ft long but it handles like it's a 7 ft creek boat. IMO, that's the entire reason why that boat is so baddass.


----------



## rustyfish

Its not "that" much different than the dihedral hull on my future beach angler 160 other than the slim keel. And I think my FB is pretty stable but I guess its not made to stand on either. I haven't been in many other kayaks so I'm not sure. I dont know as much as a lot of you guy so I could be missing a lot when I look at it.


----------



## SeanStone

After reading other forums, I have found that they are a mimic of the diablo kayaks...the audios and chupacabra models. 

http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/our_products/product_viewer.adios_unrigged

Anyone ever paddled one of those? They look pretty sweet too, I do like the layout of the ascend better though. (More storage options and features.)


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## SeanStone

Ascend FS128T
Length: 12' 8"
Width: 32"
Weight: 90lbs
Capacity: 350lbs 
Price: $699.99

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/8823435/Re_New_Bass_Pro_Shops_Kayak_Hi

There was a discussion on here. There's also a video of a guy paddling it around.


----------



## rustyfish

Those numbers are no good for me. Love the top layout though. 
She has a pretty face but weighs too much and has a big flat bottom. Still looking for the total package.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## shwookie

SeanStone said:


> Ascend FS128T
> Length: 12' 8"
> Width: 32"
> *Weight: 90lbs*
> Capacity: 350lbs
> Price: $699.99
> 
> http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/8823435/Re_New_Bass_Pro_Shops_Kayak_Hi
> 
> There was a discussion on here. There's also a video of a guy paddling it around.


Wowzers that's a lot! A third more than a coosa to be precise.


----------

